# what kind of clear coat goes on polish lips ???



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

just polish my lips n caps n would like to know what kind of clear coat should i use. Any clear coat is fine ????


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: what kind of clear coat goes on polish lips ??? (boxylooks27)*

I have never tried this specific product, but this company is renowned for good products.
http://www.por15.com/GLISTEN-PC/productinfo/GPCGG/


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: what kind of clear coat goes on polish lips ??? (randyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randyvr6* »_I have never tried this specific product, but this company is renowned for good products.
http://www.por15.com/GLISTEN-PC/productinfo/GPCGG/

Thanks man !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: what kind of clear coat goes on polish lips ??? (boxylooks27)*

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: what kind of clear coat goes on polish lips ??? (boxylooks27)*

i will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

